# Diabetic Carbs Factors.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Since carb counting is not an exact science here is some info that may help in figuring out the carbs in home cook meals or foods not listed also if you like to cook like I do the USDA web site has all the info to figure the carbs on all your homemade recipes. 
http://www.diabetesed.net/page/_files/Carb-Factor-Article.pdf


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Please copy and paste the article into your post for us. 

Many of us do not click on links because we do not know if they are infected with a virus or not. It has been stated several times throughout PS.

Thank you!


----------

